# Sexing Baby Rats- Help



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Below are the 10 babies Olive had, born 8/9/09. I took the best individual photos I could to see if anyone could help with sexing them. I will take pictures once a week to double check but am just trying to figure out how many males and females so I can start searching for potential homes now (obviously they won't be ready til next month- Im just thinking ahead) 

Here are the photos. Please let me know which you think are males and which you think are females. Just indicate which number you think is which. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Sorry if a few are blurry!

Baby 1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 2









Baby 3

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 4









Baby 5

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 6

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 7

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 8

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 9

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Baby 10

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't take my word for it, but I am pretty sure that 1, 5, 6, 7, and 10 are boys and 2, 3, 4, and 9 are girls.
I am not sure about 8.

I would like to hear other's opinions. I haven't done much sexing when they are this young of age.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for responding  I was guessing the same and was thinking 8 might be a female too but wasn't sure. Assuming 8 is, that would be 5 and 5. Hoping some others might come along and share their thoughts as well.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Sketchy

1 - boy
2 - girl ?
3 - girl
4 - girl?
5 - boy
6 - boy
7 - boy
8 - girl
9 - girl?
10 - boy

The question marks are more the photos then the actual sexes.

The bigger "bump" and bigger space between urethra and anus is how I sex boy...girls are smaller and close together. 

For everyone else who is curious hwo we do this...
5 day old boy (bump and space)









5 day old girl (little bump and almost no space)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## flying.spaghetti.monster (Aug 4, 2009)

congratulations and hoping they all make it - grrr at the stupid person for letting the male and females go together though! But what a lovely little brood and how good Olive is being at dealing with it.

I have just discovered the definitely female baby rats I was sold are actually two females and a male. I'm seperating the boy now, but I think the non-related female (the larger one) is pregnant already. The pet shop doesn't seperate sexes at all!!! They have told me if she is pregnant to bring the babies in and they'll give me a credit note for them. Stuff that - they obviously can't be trusted not to let siblings breed and they confessed any that aren't a desireable colour will be sold as feeders. So right now I am hoping the dark girl is just fatter than the others...

Honestly, I never expected having rats would be so dramatic so fast! I rang to find out about castration on my boy and was quoted $202.35 not including exam fee $55. How outrageous is that? Not like it is a difficult operation... so it looks like I am going to have to seperate up my critter nation cage into two sections and get some more boys (or keep from a litter if she is pregnant).

What will you do with your babies? Will you keep any? Can't wait to see what colours you have


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

I will be keeping 1 female and she will live with her mom and her two "aunties" in the big cage  Two other girls are going to live with my boyfriend. He is so in love with my rats lol.

Then I'm planning on finding homes for a trio of boys, a pair of boys, and a pair of girls. I'm not adopting them out in singles. 

If you want to see updated photos, under Meet My Rat I have recent photos posted of all the bubs! They have fur now


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Aug 24, 2009)

1. male
2. cant tell
3.female
4.female
5. male
6. male
7. male
8. female
9.male

ive read about how to do this but this is my first try at it so i might not be onehundred percent correct


----------



## js6stone (Aug 7, 2009)

Sketchy said:


> Don't take my word for it, but I am pretty sure that 1, 5, 6, 7, and 10 are boys and 2, 3, 4, and 9 are girls.
> I am not sure about 8.


I have no experience but that would be my guess too. I think #8 is a boy.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

1, 5, 6, 7 & 10 were males and the others were females! 5 boys 5 girls  Thanks for everyones input!


----------

